# one week to go



## User1 (Oct 17, 2019)

I might die. major stress and OT at work, long commute, not enough study time left, tired. 

I'm hoping I don't die. 

I'm very much looking forward to (friday and sleeping in saturday morning and drinking a shitton on) Saturday night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 17, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I might die. major stress and OT at work, long commute, not enough study time left, tired.
> 
> I'm hoping I don't die.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to (friday and sleeping in saturday morning and drinking a shitton on) Saturday night.


Don't stress... it won't make anything better.  I need to get into the mode of studying... but I just can't make myself do it yet.  

I'll have one or 6 for you next week.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2019)

yeah telling myself not to stress doesn't make me not stress. 

there's just too much to get done in the next 7 days.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 17, 2019)

I’d buy you drinks if I were closer! Good luck, friend!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 18, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> yeah telling myself not to stress doesn't make me not stress.
> 
> there's just too much to get done in the next 7 days.


I know, you are going to stress no matter what.  This is why I don't know if I can take this damn test in October. "I have to study" isn't going to fly with the supervisor, especially in Septermber/October.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2019)

yeah. it's a huge commitment. i hope i'm not still taking this in october next year. ugh.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, you all can do it actually. YOU GOT THIS!


----------



## BuzzKillington (Oct 18, 2019)

Good luck people!! I am sure you all will do well!


----------



## StandardPractice (Oct 21, 2019)

Good luck man, I'll be taking it this Friday as well. I've been "attempting" to manage stress by reminding myself life is filled with other things besides work, studying, this test, and structural engineering haha. No point in being stressed about arbitrary unacceptable when that realization is literally months away.


----------



## User1 (Oct 21, 2019)

StandardPractice said:


> Good luck man, I'll be taking it this Friday as well. I've been "attempting" to manage stress by reminding myself life is filled with other things besides work, studying, this test, and structural engineering haha. No point in being stressed about arbitrary unacceptable when that realization is literally months away.


yep. i'm so fuckin organized tho. Now, if only I had gotten this organized before I started studying.....................


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 21, 2019)

Is anyone actually bringing a PCA notes or AISC 14th design examples .... I think the chances of needing either may be around 1-2% ... But christ the extra weight of those binders and their size puts me into 3rd containersville.  

Query are we allowed to wear a backpack into test room?


----------



## User1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Is anyone actually bringing a PCA notes or AISC 14th design examples .... I think the chances of needing either may be around 1-2% ... But christ the extra weight of those binders and their size puts me into 3rd containersville.
> 
> Query are we allowed to wear a backpack into test room?


yes you can bring a backpack no i'm not bringing either


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2019)

View attachment 14009


----------



## BuzzKillington (Oct 22, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> AISC 14th design examples


If you don't have the space for the full binder, see if you can strip out and take the connection examples section (Part II). I found that very helpful for the afternoon session, where there's a good chance of getting a connection design problem.


----------



## User1 (Oct 22, 2019)

BuzzKillington said:


> If you don't have the space for the full binder, see if you can strip out and take the connection examples section (Part II). I found that very helpful for the afternoon session, where there's a good chance of getting a connection design problem.


oo good thought


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 23, 2019)

It's all good I already made Sophie's choice.  Dumped PCA and kept AISC.

I also wanted to keep the plate girder and some of the more random examples handy.

With the concrete I have Vols 1&amp;2 sp 17-14 so no need for PCA.  

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 24, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> yep. i'm so fuckin organized tho. Now, if only I had gotten this organized before I started studying.....................


Please, elaborate on how you are being "organized" !


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Please, elaborate on how you are being "organized" !


I've indexed (with help) all my example problems and tabbed the shit out of every reference I'm bringing


----------



## cal91 (Oct 24, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I've indexed (with help) all my example problems and tabbed the shit out of every reference I'm bringing


Did you buy your references used with feces in them already? I hope you got a slick discount. Or were you studying so efficiently you didn't have time to go to the bathroom and...


----------



## chart94 PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Good luck to all my fellow EB Mafia and all taking the exam!!! you guys will kill it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 24, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Good luck to all my fellow EB Mafia and all taking the exam!!! you guys will kill it


PE exam was killed during the night.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2019)

You've got this, @tj_PE!!


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2019)

Good luck TJ!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 24, 2019)

715 report time .... Pfffft.

Means I have to go to bed now.  Lol.  

Goodnight and good luck all.  

Here's my unsolicited advice , check your units, check the code mins and code max.  ..... And it's never lupus.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 24, 2019)

Sending good thoughts to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## TheBigGuy (Oct 25, 2019)

Big day today.  Good luck to all of the future SEs out there!


----------



## Stewie (Oct 27, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, you all can do it actually. YOU GOT THIS!


Cute and positive~


----------

